# Holderness S.S. Co Hull



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

(egg) I,m stuck ...........after extensive searching I,ve come up empty handed looking for the house flag of this mob with whom I had the greatest pleasure of doing my first trip to sea with.........aboard the the "Holdervine".........anyone out there able to help out? ....(stupid question!!!) (Thumb) .....thanks in anticapation....backsplice


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Greetings
Not sure as to whether they ever flew a Houseflag but the parent company (Kettlewell) is still in existance. An email to them may provide the answer. Their web page is www.kettlewell.com. Kettlewells also accquired Atkinson & *****ett but these already had their own funnel colours and Houseflag (3 horizontal bands of blue/white/red with the initials A & P in black on the white).
Kind regards
Peter4447 (Read)


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

I see the net nanny won't let me put the full name for Atkinson & P.... so read it as Brickett and change the B to an P!
Peter4447

A T K I N S O N & P R I C K E T T

The night nurse.(*))


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

thanks Peter for info will check it out meanwhile i have no doubt more will follow (Ouch) .............backsplice


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*photo of the arctic raider wanted hull trawler HELP PLEASE*

Can Anybody Help With A Picture Of The Arctic Raider And Arctic Privateer Or Was It The Same Ship, I Cant Find Any Pics Of This Trawler Was a Hull Trawler With boyd Line 60s And 70s.

Thnks Don

Im Also After A Photo Of The Miranda Formely The Albatross


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

take a look on the cargo ship pagr 27 you will find one of HOLDERNESS SHIPPING SAM


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh (Jan 5, 2006)

*Holdervine*

Holdervine,built in 1920 in Southhamtom as the "Afon Gwill",she was aquired in 1956 by the Holderness steamship company whom she served for another four years before being sold to Dutch ship breakers in 1960


----------

